# The dreaded Sneeze



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Please can anybody help,
My new mice are sneezing and rattling on and off but other than that showing no signs of ill health.When I collected them I handled them all and none were sneezing then and the breeder assures me that they were not sneezing when he had them which I accept. I was aware of one mouse sneezing about two hours after we got them and so wondered if it was an allergy to bedding/litter and so changed both but by the next morning I noticed that several of them were sneezing/snuffling. I'm not sure what to do, previously when I have had mice with respiratory illness(looking unwell not just sneezing) the Vet has given Baytril but I have found that once I have started treating with antibiotics their resistance to the virus seems to decrease with each treatment. I am so worried because I have only had pet shop stock in previous years and seem to have mice plagued by ill health and was really hoping to maybe avoid the dreaded sneezing with show stock.The only thing that I kept from my last mice was the cage and that was thoroughly disinfected(they haven't even gone into it yet) everything else was thrown away and I started again from scratch-cost loads! So I'm now poor and at a loss what to do.They are pets, I am a big softie and want the very best for my new mousies. I'm worried that if I don't treat it may get worse and make them ill? or am I best to leave well alone? 
They are kept on Biocatolet litter and kitchen roll for bedding (as it's not dusty like loo roll)
Sorry to ramble on but thought a clear picture of the situ may help.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

don't know whether its the same for mice, but with my rats i have always used echinacea liquid form, mixed in their water.

It seems to eleveate syptoms of sneezing.

I've heard poor reports about Baytril TBH.

You can buy echinecea oil in Holland and Barrats,

I'd wait for more experienced mice breeders to comment tho.

good luck with it, because its a real nightmare. I dread hearing the odd sneeze


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sometimes when mice move into a new place they get what fanciers call 'new shed syndrome' as a reaction to the change of environment. Sometimes they recover and sometimes they do not. I have not found that treating with baytril has much effect tbh.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I give infant liquid echinacea in the water too... it has always fixed the ones that could be fixed.

W xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Moving can quite stressful for a mouse even if you do everything really carefully, often mice can start showing signs of respiritory distress hours after arriving having been totally healthy with thier last owner. Ive had it happen myself several times, sometimes opening the car door and hearing sneezes!

As a breeder I quarantine all sneezers and generally end up culling them unless they make a very sudden recovery, but i always keep a close eye on them if i do decide to keep them.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

my new does, are funny, they really make a lot of noise when disturbed, i thought it was respiratory problem, but if you pick one up and have a listen, it stops and the breathing sounds fine. I too quarantine any new animals i have for a good few weeks, to double check.

I have to agree that moving any animal stresses them out and respiratory problems have been linked to stress.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It does sound like New Shed Syndrome to me, I'm sure they'll be fine. Mine usually are. I wouldn't worry unless they start to look ill.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks ever so much for the advice guys, the breeder had mentioned that it may be what you are describing as New Shed Syndrome but I wasn't sure how long to expect it to go on, at least I know there is a chance it may not be a sad ending. I'm really keen to give the Echinacea in their water a go, could anyone please give me some advice as to what dosage to give, say to 100ml of water? or whatever ratio you use? Thanks again.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I tend to put a couple of drops per water bottle, not to be used continuously

this article gives more details

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/herbal.htm


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Really informative article, thank you so much for the link and advice, I think I will definitely give it a go in the first instance, as my Mice aren't actually showing signs of illness or distress other than a sneeze my poor vet will only offer baytril which as mentioned previously I am reluctant to start as I don't want to do more harm than good in this case. 
Echinacea here we come.


----------

